

The UX of mobile settings (iOS, Android and Windows compared) - chestnut-tree
http://setentaydos.com/the-ux-of-mobile-settings/

======
chestnut-tree
I think this is an informative and well-written review. I'm a Windows phone
user and although Windows phone doesn't fare too well in the author's
analysis, I still much prefer it over Android and iOS.

In the very first row of screens in the article, the Windows phone layout
stands out as cleaner and simpler to me. The large type is an easy tap target,
so the screen layout doesn't need row after row of horizontal lines to
separate each setting (as in the iOS and Android screens).

The horizontal lines give iOS and Android the advantage of displaying controls
directly on the settings screen (without having to take you to a separate
page). Windows phone, in contrast, requires you to tap each setting to go to
separate screen. In practice, I don't find this annoying since settings are
not something I access on a regular basis. A separate screen for each setting
can also provide a bit of explanatory text (which Windows phone generally
provides).

However, I agree with the author that Windows phone settings could be better
organised with section headings. The iOS settings are grouped, but seem a bit
odd without headings.

I'm sure Apple, Google and Microsoft all study each other's mobile designs. I
only hope that Microsoft _doesn 't_ end up steering Windows phone closer to
the interaction behaviour of iOS or Android. For me, both the visual and
interaction design for Windows phone is a refreshing change from iOS and
Android (I realise I'm in the minority here).

